# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  WANTED: Dead or Alive

## Ynot

While walking around the Arcane Arena,
Your eye is drawn to a notice nailed to the wall

It reads....




Bio for Azure
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...99&postcount=6

Will you take up the challenge?

----------

